# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  11 YO Daughter Losing Hair

## susanjohn

I didn't join this forum for me I joined it because my daughter is 11 and has been losing her hair for almost a year now.  It started in December when my husband was laid off from his job.  She is the kind of kid that worries about everything!  We also figured she had suffered from anxiety for a few years now.  After the hair loss stated we brought her to a pediatrician.  Her thoughts were that she was pulling her hair out and not noticing it.  Started her on zoloft and suggested her wearing a hat.  My daughter does not like this pediatrician because she suggested she get a short haircut to deal with the hair loss, that she looked like a "cancer patient".  Was not a good start.  The medication seemed to be helping her with the anxiety and the hair started growing back. I did take her to a dermatologist to cover all my bases.  She seemed happy with the hair growth and did suggets rogain for men.  Everything over the summer started getting better, no stress when there isn't any school.  School started back and in October I noticed her thinning on top.  Well two weeks ago it became much more noticable.  Dermatologist can't get her in for another month and ped upped her meds, figured stress was a factor, along with pulling the hair and not noticing.  Well last night when I was putting in her rogain she has a very obvious bald spot, it is right on top.  I am now pulling hair from the right side of her hair to cover the bald spot and then stuff in the back I am patting now and spraying with hairspray to cover those spots.  I am just so stressed over this and trying not to how upset I am over this.  Because I know she is too and I don't want to add to her stress.  She will not wear a hat in school, but I think in time that is the only thing she will be able to do.  I am just wondering if there is anybody else out there who has dealt with anything like this and has any opinions?

----------

